# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  TQ-dao phay OSG

## HĐình Tâm

có ít dao phay để nhà bám bụi, bác nào dùng thì alo.... giá cả thương lượng

----------

Foreverkid

----------


## skydn

bác chụp rõ hình đầu mũi dao được không nhìn không rõ đầu dao

----------


## HĐình Tâm

Dao mới zin 100%.

----------


## hungson1986

Bác up  thêm ít ảnh cho nó rõ ràng tý .với cho xin  gia  luôn

----------


## Totdo

alo ... 350k cho 7 bộ trên hình nhé bác chủ

----------


## Ga con

Hức, 350k chắc không rớ nổi 1 cây luôn bác.
Thèm thật nhưng chỉ biết nhìn thôi, nhất là cây 3 me ăn nhôm kìa.

P/S: bác chủ gia công món gì mà đa số radius endmill thế.
Thanks.

----------


## Totdo

Giá cả thương lượng mà bác Ga Con
Bác chủ cho giá đi thôi, em đang sưu tầm dao

----------


## terminaterx300

dao OSG kia nhìn lạ quá, ko rõ hàng OEM hay thế nào, OSG em dùng nó như thế này ạ



giá thì thôi đừng hỏi  :Wink:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Hức, 350k chắc không rớ nổi 1 cây luôn bác.
> Thèm th*t nhưng chỉ biết nhìn thôi, nhất l* cây 3 me ăn nhôm kìa.
> 
> P/S: bác chủ gia công món gì m* đa số radius endmill thế.
> Thanks.


Fi 12 đó hả bác.
Con ý rẻ.
Bác n*o ôm cả e để 1.9tr

----------


## Nam CNC

cho em hỏi thật bác mua dao này ở đâu ạ , mấy cái hộp nhựa đựng dao OSG này giống y chang mấy cây dao china em mua ở Sài gòn chỉ khác nhau nội dung cái tem. Em thỉnh thoảng mua được dao OSG mới tại mấy cái bãi ở q8 hay QL1 , cái hộp đựng dao nó giống như cha Nam mập đưa hình ạ , em chỉ thắc mắc là tại sao dao hơp kim japan nó lại đựng trong cái hộp giống china thôi ạ. Em xin lỗi trước nếu em sai hay nói linh tinh ngoài đề.

----------


## hungson1986

Bác nào muốn mua múi phay  thước cặp thước đo độ dầy .coleet 6 máy tụ động .em thanh Ly cả lô

----------


## hoahong102

tìm hình trên mạng thấy hộp OSG xịn là chữ osg lằm trong logo mũi phay 4 me, hàng của chủ thớt ko thế

----------


## hoahong102

> Bác nào muốn mua múi phay  thước cặp thước đo độ dầy .coleet 6 máy tụ động .em thanh Ly cả lô


cho xin thông số cụ thể của dao đi hoạc cho xin liên hệ để trao đổi trực tiếp

----------


## Ga con

> cho em hỏi thật bác mua dao này ở đâu ạ , mấy cái hộp nhựa đựng dao OSG này giống y chang mấy cây dao china em mua ở Sài gòn chỉ khác nhau nội dung cái tem. Em thỉnh thoảng mua được dao OSG mới tại mấy cái bãi ở q8 hay QL1 , cái hộp đựng dao nó giống như cha Nam mập đưa hình ạ , em chỉ thắc mắc là tại sao dao hơp kim japan nó lại đựng trong cái hộp giống china thôi ạ. Em xin lỗi trước nếu em sai hay nói linh tinh ngoài đề.


He he bác chủ bảo là dao mới zin 100% nên e chả question.
Đúng hàng thì giá đó quá rẻ. Còn không thì...

P/S: từ đầu năm đến nay, bên xưởng ông anh em xài dao endmill gần 100% OSG thép gió 2nd, phay thì toàn sắt không. Dao hợp kim thì không có tiền mua  :Frown: .

Thanks.

----------


## hungson1986

Xin phép bác  chủ .mũi phay của em có các loại là .3.05x6x6x38.2x2.5x6x38 . 1x2.5x6x38 4.8x6x6x38 .3x2x6x38cũ có mới có toàn bàng hợp kim nhé các bác

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bác nào muốn mua múi phay  thước cặp thước đo độ dầy .coleet 6 máy tụ động .em thanh Ly cả lô


Bác này có cái nền gạch giống nhà mềnh thế nhỉ.... @@, sr spam.
Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## Nam CNC

bác hungson1986 , cố gắng tham gia viết bài hữu ích lên thợ bậc 1 thì hẳn bán hàng , chen ngang thớt là không đúng với lại cách làm việc như vậy thì anh em không đánh giá tốt uy tín đâu.

---- những món hàng bác bán em thấy bác không hiểu rõ , việc diễn tả thông số chắc chỉ có thánh thần mới biết , muốn rõ phải có hình dạng mũi phay , phải có thông số như, vật liệu làm dao , dao gì ( end mill, ball mill , conic flat , V-bit, dao chamfer ... ) , đường kính me dao , mấy me cắt , chiêu cao me cắt , đường kính cán dao , chiều dài dao ..... còn nếu chuyên nghiệp thì cần có góc xoắn , lớp mạ trên me dao , độ cứng dao thì từ những thông số đó anh em tự hiểu cắt được cái gì , tốc độ cắt bao nhiêu, feed rate...

----------


## hungson1986

Sorry các bác tại em từ trước chỉ mua chưa bán bao giờ nên thông số hơi sơ sài

----------


## HĐình Tâm

các bác bàn luộn sôi nổi quá mà qua e dọn nhà chưa hồi âm đc. dao là của bãi rác của cty hàn.... đấy... china hay gì thì các bác lại bàn tiếp xem

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tonnghia

> Sorry các bác tại em từ trước chỉ mua chưa bán bao giờ nên thông số hơi sơ sài


Bác cho số đt liên hệ thanh lý dao thước đi.

----------


## hoahong102

> Bác này có cái nền gạch giống nhà mềnh thế nhỉ.... @@, sr spam.
> Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr


bán lại spindle đi bạn, hoặc đổi chác cho mình trog box đổi chác có bài đổi chác của mình ý, kết cái spin này vì nó nhỏ gọn để chế thay cho đầu tăng tốc

----------


## Totdo

1.2 triệu em ôm hết cho nhanh bác chủ

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> 1.2 triệu em ôm hết cho nhanh bác chủ


nhanh quá thế thì e xin phép xót lại con 10xR0.5

----------


## Totdo

> nhanh quá thế thì e xin phép xót lại con 10xR0.5


Xót lại thì chúng nó lẻ bạn. Để nguyên vậy 1.5tr anh nhé

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Xót lại thì chúng nó lẻ bạn. Để nguyên vậy 1.5tr anh nhé


mình lỡ lời chứ 1.2 mấy cái kia là quá rẻ... lỡ vậy rồi nhưng vẫn xin bác 1.6tr cho tất cả

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác này có cái nền gạch giống nhà mềnh thế nhỉ.... @@, sr spam.
> Untitled by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr


Cục  Fuji nhìn cưng quá

----------


## Thantu

> Bác nào muốn mua múi phay  thước cặp thước đo độ dầy .coleet 6 máy tụ động .em thanh Ly cả lô


Bac o dau ma ko cho dt voi email de em lien he

----------


## Totdo

> mình lỡ lời chứ 1.2 mấy cái kia là quá rẻ... lỡ vậy rồi nhưng vẫn xin bác 1.6tr cho tất cả


Ok bác
Nhắn stk qua em chuyển tiền
Địa chỉ nhận hàng 
Lê văn minh 1064b, nguyễn tất thành, phường phú bài, thị xã hương thuỷ. Huế. Đt: 0935417382

----------


## HĐình Tâm

vừa sent sms. k bao ship bác nhé.

----------


## Totdo

Tiền ship thêm bao nhiêu hay là em gởi tiền ship khi nhận hàng vậy bác
Chưa nhận dược sms bác gởi

----------


## HĐình Tâm

vụ này đã xong các bác nhé. đợi đợt tới hàng về và bác Totdo dùng kiểm định chất lượng thì mời các bác lại tề tựu .... thank

----------


## HĐình Tâm

hàng lại về nhé.... dao 1,2,3, cầu 2,3,5.... nợ vài tấm hình up sau.....

----------


## HĐình Tâm

Tối vo bằng đt lởm lại k up đc ảnh. Ae no cần lhệ. E gửi qua zalo cho xem

----------


## Nam CNC

Bán hàng bác chụp hình con dao , rồi ghi thông số cụ thể cho nó xôm , em thấy dao nhỏ em ham , em toàn xài dao nhỏ thôi .

----------


## GunSrose

> Bác nào muốn mua múi phay  thước cặp thước đo độ dầy .coleet 6 máy tụ động .em thanh Ly cả lô


bác ở SG hay ở đâu thế? nếu ở SG PM cái...trao đổi trực tiếp hen

----------


## HĐình Tâm

đây các bác xem

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Bán hàng bác chụp hình con dao , rồi ghi thông số cụ thể cho nó xôm , em thấy dao nhỏ em ham , em toàn xài dao nhỏ thôi .


trên ảnh mác là có đầy đủ thông số nhé... tổng dài x chiều sâu có thể gia công x fi cán.......... mác vàng dao màu vàng. mác xanh dao đen, mác đen dao trắng

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

báo giá cho mình 2 con màu xanh , end mill 3mmx2F , 4mmx2F cán 6mm , dao cầu ít xài .

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> báo giá cho mình 2 con màu xanh , end mill 3mmx2F , 4mmx2F cán 6mm , dao cầu ít xài .


180k/con nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

cho tui lấy 2 con về xài thử và đánh giá , chỉ chuyên chạy đồng thau thôi , thấy mạ màu vàng có vẻ là chịu nhiệt tốt hơn nhưng không có endmill để so sánh.

cho anh số tài khoản và phí ship luôn , anh gửi tiền và gửi hàng nha.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> cho tui lấy 2 con về xài thử và đánh giá , chỉ chuyên chạy đồng thau thôi , thấy mạ màu vàng có vẻ là chịu nhiệt tốt hơn nhưng không có endmill để so sánh.
> 
> cho anh số tài khoản và phí ship luôn , anh gửi tiền và gửi hàng nha.


gửi tin nhắn cho bác rồi đấy. bác nhận đc chưa. đt nhé

----------


## Ga con

Con 3 me đen chạy nhôm giá nhiêu thế bác, kịp chuyến thì cho e ké với anh Nam luôn nhé bác.

Thanks.

----------


## Totdo

Đã nhận hàng nhé bác chủ, chưa có máy để test đánh giá bằng mắt thì rất good

cái cầm trên tay giá bao nhiêu, có loại nhỏ không bác 12,11,10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1

thank

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Con 3 me đen chạy nhôm giá nhiêu thế bác, kịp chuyến thì cho e ké với anh Nam luôn nhé bác.
> 
> Thanks.


fi 12 200k ạ. con đấy về đội bác Totdo rồi. để e kiếm đã. có sẽ bảo.chưa thấy bác nam ý kiến gì......

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Đã nhận hàng nhé bác chủ, chưa có máy để test đánh giá bằng mắt thì rất good
> 
> cái cầm trên tay giá bao nhiêu, có loại nhỏ không bác 12,11,10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1
> 
> thank


lấy bác 300k. có loại bé nhưng k nhiều....

----------


## iamnot.romeo

dao hợp kim hả bác? em chưa rành dao cộ lắm  :Smile:  có dao hợp kim nào chạy spindle TQ 24k ko bác?

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> dao hợp kim hả bác? em chưa rành dao cộ lắm  có dao hợp kim nào chạy spindle TQ 24k ko bác?


chắc bọn bé bé là đc

----------


## Totdo

> lấy bác 300k. có loại bé nhưng k nhiều....


Shaw vài cái be bé đi bác xem có hợp lấy vài cái

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Shaw vài cái be bé đi bác xem có hợp lấy vài cái


ưhm. để chiều làm về lục lại xem có k....

----------


## Ga con

Kiếm giúp e 2 con nhé bác, me càng dài càng tốt.

Thanks.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Kiếm giúp e 2 con nhé bác, me càng dài càng tốt.
> 
> Thanks.


loại fi 12 ak. loại khác k đc ak??? có sẽ bảo

----------


## Ga con

Được bác, me dài chút nhé bác.
Thanks.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Được bác, me dài chút nhé bác.
> Thanks.


hàng chỉ dài chuẩn thế thôi k có dài hơn bác nhé

----------


## Ga con

E biết mà, con 12 me được 35mm không bác.
Dao lớn chút me mới dài, không lớn quá 16mm là ok. Mà to quá mắc tiền e không mua nổi, hic :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> E biết mà, con 12 me được 35mm không bác.
> Dao lớn chút me mới dài, không lớn quá 16mm là ok. Mà to quá mắc tiền e không mua nổi, hic.
> 
> Thanks.


oh. kiếm đc sẽ up hình.

----------


## Nam CNC

một lát nữa mình chuyển nhé , tổng cộng 360K+50K ship .... mau lên Gacon , đi chung chuyến luôn cho khỏe.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> một lát nữa mình chuyển nhé , tổng cộng 360K+50K ship .... mau lên Gacon , đi chung chuyến luôn cho khỏe.


vâng. của bác Gacon chưa có hàng... chắc mai, ngày kia mới có ...

----------


## hung1706

bác cho em xin giá 3 con bé bé này ạ

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> bác cho em xin giá 3 con bé bé này ạ


caí đầu fi 2 180k cái thứ 2 R2 260k con thứ 3 là 6xR0.5 hiện k còn nha

----------


## HĐình Tâm

loại fi 1 (mm) có nhé, nhiều... các bác cần thì bảo.... thấy các bác thích bé mà e chưa up ảnh e nó sợ các bác k biết

----------


## hung1706

Dao fi 2 và fi 1 là dao flat hay dao cầu vậy bác ? Bác có con Flat 6 x 2 me không ạ. Nếu có thì em lấy 3 con 1 2 và 6 nhé, cho em xin giá tổng luôn. Lấy về chạy nhôm đồng cho có cờ-nhíp với pờ-rồ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Dao fi 2 và fi 1 là dao flat hay dao cầu vậy bác ? Bác có con Flat 6 x 2 me không ạ. Nếu có thì em lấy 3 con 1 2 và 6 nhé, cho em xin giá tổng luôn. Lấy về chạy nhôm đồng cho có cờ-nhíp với pờ-rồ


dao phẳng (như bác nói chắc là flat) còn 6 thì chưa có nhé( chắc đợi như bác gacon)

----------


## hung1706

ái chà vậy phải đợi roài, dao 6 em cũng chưa cần lắm. Vậy em lấy 2 con dao phẳng 1 và 2 nhé. Bác gửi chung kiện với anh NamCNC luôn nha, em đã báo anh Nam rồi ạ. Bác inbox em số TK, Vietcombank càng tốt ạ. 
Thanks bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> ái chà vậy phải đợi roài, dao 6 em cũng chưa cần lắm. Vậy em lấy 2 con dao phẳng 1 và 2 nhé. Bác gửi chung kiện với anh NamCNC luôn nha, em đã báo anh Nam rồi ạ. Bác inbox em số TK, Vietcombank càng tốt ạ. 
> Thanks bác


e nt vào tin nhắn của forum cho bác rồi đấy. đợi tối e về kiếm xem có k... có thì cho đi cùng luôn

----------


## HĐình Tâm

Thng bo: hng 1706 k c dao fi 1 m thay vo đ l fi 3 nh. 45x4.5x6 2F
C dao 6xR0.5 v 3xR0.5, dao 2 thm 2 ci
Gcon c dao 10. 70x22x10 v dao 12. 75x26x12 đều 2F hợp kim dao mu đen mc xanh nh

----------


## HĐình Tâm

Th�ng b�o: h�ng 1706 k c� dao fi 1 m� thay v�o �� l� fi 3 nh�. 45x4.5x6 2F
C� dao 6xR0.5 v� 3xR0.5, dao 2 th�m 2 c�i
G�con c� dao 10. 70x22x10 v� dao 12. 75x26x12 �ều 2F hợp kim dao m�u �en m�c xanh nh�

----------


## HĐình Tâm

Bác totdo là có loại 4-6-8 nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

yêu cầu cho em đọc rõ ràng con chữ , đọc hại não quá


em thích dao 4me 2mm, 4me 2.5mm, đều cán 6 , bác chủ có không ? nếu có màu vàng càng tốt , em test cả 2 màu luôn.

----------


## hungson1986

Bác nam Cnc định test sắt hay inox thế bác

----------


## Nam CNC

chỉ toàn đồng thau , sắt thì hơi khó vì toàn spindle tốc độ cao không à.... để cài tạo lại 1 em cho cắt sắt chơi ạ.

----------


## tranhung123456

Đề nghị lập riêng 1 thớt mua bán trao đổi các loại dao mũi phay nói chung là Tool cho anh em 4 rum tham gia 
mà đã tham gia bán thì phải chụp hình rõ từng loại kèm giá (để anh em biết mà đặt hàng 
Thanks

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em cũng ko rõ ý bác chủ ạ.
Hiện tại em cần dao phay ngón dao phẳng Flat end mill loại 2 me cán 6 phi 1, 2 và 6 để chạy inox. Bác có dao phi 1, 2 thì em lấy 2 con đấy ạ.
Dao cầu Ball mill thì em có đủ thể loại nên chưa cần ạ.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

sorry các bác. tối e vào bằng đt nên lỗi front và k up đc ảnh.
sorry bác Nam e nhớ nhầm dao 2 cán 4 nha, e nhận đc tiền rồi. bác cho e xin địa chỉ nhận hàng. 
bác hùng 1706 e lại nhầm dao 1 hiện tại ở nhà k có. (hàng mà về e up ảnh, nhưng nếu bay về HCM luôn hnay thì chắc k đc), có dao 6R0.5 nhé. còn dao flat 6(R0) thì như e dao 1
Bác Ga con ơi hiện tại k có dao mác đen nha. chỉ có dao mác xanh như hình.....
Bác Nam và 2 bác Hùng Gacon xem thế nào cho tiện gửi & nhận, đợi nhau hay .....

bác Totdo xem hình đc k?

----------


## hung1706

dạ vậy thôi em đành lỡ đò vậy. Em cần dao cán 6, cán 4 thì em chưa mua collet nên dao 2 cán 4 với em cũng vô dụng  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 
Thanks bác ạ

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> dạ vậy thôi em đành lỡ đò vậy. Em cần dao cán 6, cán 4 thì em chưa mua collet nên dao 2 cán 4 với em cũng vô dụng . 
> Thanks bác ạ


ok bác. ( cái này là bác khoanh đỏ trong hình ảnh k phải lỗi e báo cán nhé  :Smile:  ) e nghĩ đợt này các bác nên mua cái collet cho cán 4 đi.... hehe

----------


## Ga con

Bác lột đồ mấy em đó cho em ngắm cái thử ạ.
Con đó 2 me hả bác, e khoái 3 me hơn, không có thì 2 me vừa mắt e lấy luôn thử xem sao.

Thanks.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Bác lột đồ mấy em đó cho em ngắm cái thử ạ.
> Con đó 2 me hả bác, e khoái 3 me hơn, không có thì 2 me vừa mắt e lấy luôn thử xem sao.
> 
> Thanks.


nhưng 2 e này giá lần lượt là 280k-330k đấy

----------


## hung1706

> ok bác. ( cái này là bác khoanh đỏ trong hình ảnh k phải lỗi e báo cán nhé  ) e nghĩ đợt này các bác nên mua cái collet cho cán 4 đi.... hehe


hehe dạ vâng ạ, em chờ chuyến sau vậy. Bác nhớ để dành cho em mấy con dao Flat cán 6 phi 1 2 4 6 để em chạy nhôm nhé  :Big Grin: . 
Vụ collet 4 thì em phải dụ dỗ cái ông Nam mập mới có, dụ được ổng thì chua lắm ạ kaka

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> hehe dạ vâng ạ, em chờ chuyến sau vậy. Bác nhớ để dành cho em mấy con dao Flat cán 6 phi 1 2 4 6 để em chạy nhôm nhé . 
> Vụ collet 4 thì em phải dụ dỗ cái ông Nam mập mới có, dụ được ổng thì chua lắm ạ kaka


1,2 e k có cán 6 ạ. 4,6 thì đang kiếm. 6 chắc có luôn đấy. có thì đi theo bác Nam nhé
có dao 3 cán 6 đấy bác lấy k?

----------


## HĐình Tâm

của bác gacon.... bác xét hộ

dao 6 bác hùng xem

----------


## Nam CNC

dao 6mm 3 me xoắn à ? cái này cùng giá em chuyển tiền không ? nếu cùng thì đóng gói luôn về cắt nhôm xem thế nào... nếu ông Hung1706 lấy thì cũng đóng gói luôn vì về chổ em mà.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> dao 6mm 3 me xoắn à ? cái này cùng giá em chuyển tiền không ? nếu cùng thì đóng gói luôn về cắt nhôm xem thế nào... nếu ông Hung1706 lấy thì cũng đóng gói luôn vì về chổ em mà.


3me. bằng giá tiền bác chuyển e ạ. vậy e chuyển về cho bác nhé. sau bác hùng cần e kiếm cái khác....ok

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Ga con

Con 2 me có vẻ không hợp với e ạ (bước xoắn thấp chuyên gia công vật liệu độ cứng không cao, và giá cũng hơi cao).

Thank bác, e đợi mấy con to to chuyên nhôm hàng budget vậy.

Thanks.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Con 2 me có vẻ không hợp với e ạ (bước xoắn thấp chuyên gia công vật liệu độ cứng không cao, và giá cũng hơi cao).
> 
> Thank bác, e đợi mấy con to to chuyên nhôm hàng budget vậy.
> 
> Thanks.


ơh. vậy từ từ rồi có

----------


## hung1706

Hehe vậy bác cho em lấy 1 con dao 6 3 me như bác Nam nhé, đóng gói chung luôn rồi em qua tán phét với bác ấy lấy hàng ạ. Giá bao nhiêu bác báo em để em ck nhé

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Hehe vậy bác cho em lấy 1 con dao 6 3 me như bác Nam nhé, đóng gói chung luôn rồi em qua tán phét với bác ấy lấy hàng ạ. Giá bao nhiêu bác báo em để em ck nhé


cái đấy ok. các bác xem lấy đc thêm gì thì luôn rồi tổng kết tiền 1 thể........ dao 3- 3xR0.5- 6xR0.5 tất cán 6

----------


## HĐình Tâm

e đang gom hàng cho bác Gacon các bác đợi cho đi chung 1 mẻ nhé... (mai e chốt danh sách gửi nhà đc k các bác)

----------


## Totdo

bác Totdo xem hình đc kg

32-...thì lớn quá bác ơi. Có 12-..., 10-...,8-..., ới em nhé bác

Thank

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> bác Totdo xem hình đc kg
> 
> 32-...thì lớn quá bác ơi. Có 12-..., 10-...,8-..., ới em nhé bác
> 
> Thank


ak... chưa có nhé

----------


## HĐình Tâm

E c hng cho bc ga con nh. Bc lhệ đthoại hộ. E up đy lỗi front

----------


## HĐình Tâm

e đợi nhận tiền bác Ga con và bác hùng để chuyển vào 1 thể. bác Nam thông cảm nhé...

----------


## hung1706

em đã thanh toán tiền cho bác rồi ạ. chuyển khác NH nên chắc là đến chậm đấy  :Big Grin:

----------

HĐình Tâm

----------


## HĐình Tâm

Chưa thấy đc ping tiền của 2 bác Hùng 1706 và Gacon nhưng e vẫn chuyển hàng cùng với của bác Nam cn theo địa chỉ bác Nam gửi rồi đấy.... hàng tới bác Nam nhận được thì báo cho mọi người hộ e nhé(phần ai người đấy lấy nha)(phí ship bác Nam thanh toán rồi 2 bác nhớ mời nước)...............e vẫn đợi tiền về  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> bác Totdo xem hình đc kg
> 
> 32-...thì lớn quá bác ơi. Có 12-..., 10-...,8-..., ới em nhé bác
> 
> Thank


có sk16-... bác dùng đc k?

----------


## Totdo

> có sk16-... bác dùng đc k?


em đợi mấy quả nho nhỏ có bác ới em nhé

----------


## HĐình Tâm

vẫn còn nhiều để phục vụ ae nhé....

----------


## HĐình Tâm

*Mừng sinh nhật..................* 
-Giảm giá tất cả: từ 20-40% tùy loại và số lượng ạ: còn các loại dao fi 1,2,3,4,6,8,10,12 R1.5,2,3,5.....

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> dao OSG kia nhìn lạ quá, ko rõ hàng OEM hay thế nào, OSG em dùng nó như thế này ạ
> 
> 
> 
> giá thì thôi đừng hỏi


nhìn ảnh dưới là bác rõ chứ ạ


thỉnh thoảng lượm bãi đc vài con nên k bàn giá hãng.

----------


## Khoa C3

Em cứ tưởng OSG là hàng JAV, thế này hộp của em là fake à  :Frown: .

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Em cứ tưởng OSG là hàng JAV, thế này hộp của em là fake à .


hộp nguyên bản theo thế nhé.... k có gì là facke ở đây cả
còn các hãng thế nào e k biết.....

----------


## kyoauto

Em cứ tưởng OSG là hàng JAV, thế này hộp của em là fake à  :Frown: .[/QUOTE]

Hộp chuẩn đấy bác, t cũng đang xài loại này, không phải fake.

----------

HĐình Tâm

----------


## HĐình Tâm

còn ít ball mill, R1.5 2 3 5 bác nào ôm cả e để rẻ cho

----------


## HĐình Tâm

-7 con dao cầu như hình...mong muốn 2.1tr----------có fix cho đi nhanh

----------


## Tuan Kieu

re quá , bác nào làm khuôn hốt đi cho nhanh .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## legiao

Có dao 6mm chuyên ăn nhôm kg bác

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Có dao 6mm chuyên ăn nhôm kg bác


có bác ak.

----------


## legiao

Giá nhiêu bác

----------


## HĐình Tâm

Tận 180 bc ơi

----------


## HĐình Tâm

có mấy cái SK 16-

----------


## Khoa C3

Cho xin cái giá SK16 và đường kính trong.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Cho xin cái giá SK16 và đường kính trong.


300k/cái
sk16-8(10)(...2 cái k nhớ là 6 hay 4)

----------


## HĐình Tâm

85k/hat cả hộp 10hat =800

----------


## HĐình Tâm

còn dư cái thước đã qua sử dụng, vẫn long lanh đẹp chính xác. bán lại cho bác nào cần

----------


## Ledngochan

Bác có mũi fi 9 không ạ?

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Bác có mũi fi 9 không ạ?


k có fi 9 ạ. có 8-10 thôi

----------


## Thanhson1610

Chúc chủ thớt mua may bán đắt nhé.
Mình chưa đăng bài dc cho mình ké xíu nhé
Mình có mấy con dao phay ngón cần bán . Tất cả đều mới 100%, xuất xứ của Germany và Korea !
1/ Endmill 4 - Dao phay hợp kim 4 lưỡi cắt - 4x4x11x50, Carbide phủ TiAlN ( mới 100%) xuất xứ Korea 
2/ Endmill 10 - Dao phay hợp kim 4 lưỡi cắt - 10x10x25x75, Carbide phủ TiAlN (mới 100%) xuất sứ Korea : giá 400k
3/ Endmill 10 - Dao phay nhôm hợp kim 3 lưỡi cắt - 10x10x25x75, Carbide phủ TiAlN, xuất sứ Korea : giá 430k
4/ Endmill 12 - Dao phay nhôm hợp kim 3 lưỡi cắt - 12x12x32x80, Carbide phủ TiAlN, xuất xứ Korea : giá 700k
5/ Endmill 16 - Dao phay hợp kim 4 lưỡi cắt GUHRING chính hãng Germany : giá 2tr 
6/ Endmill 16 - Dao phay chạy nhôm 4 lưỡi cắt GUHRING chính hãng Germany : giá 1.7tr, con này set dao đúng 2 lần nhé (99%)

Bạn nào mua hết 5tr mình tặng con endmill 4 !

----------


## Nam CNC

còn con dao 3mm , 2me , cán 6 mà mình đã mua đợt trước không ? giống như vậy thì ok vì thân trên nó nhỏ và dài nên cắt đứt được chiều sâu 10mm.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> còn con dao 3mm , 2me , cán 6 mà mình đã mua đợt trước không ? giống như vậy thì ok vì thân trên nó nhỏ và dài nên cắt đứt được chiều sâu 10mm.


hiện ở nhà còn có 1 con như vậy ạ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

ok, anh lấy con đó nha , đợi thêm ít thời gian có thêm con nào không lấy luôn 1 thể chứ ít quá chẳng bỏ công gửi.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> ok, anh lấy con đó nha , đợi thêm ít thời gian có thêm con nào không lấy luôn 1 thể chứ ít quá chẳng bỏ công gửi.


ok. a cần loại 3 2F cán 6 thôi ak hay cần loại nào khác nữa (số lượng) để e kiếm.... có thì đi 1 thể
nhà có 6 3F
          4 3F...cán 6
          8 3F

----------


## Nam CNC

anh cần 3mm , 2 me, cán 6mm, loại thân dài như vừa rồi , hộp màu xanh , dài 45mm. thường thì anh mua dao 3mm, 2f về mài me dao cho thân cắt dài ra để cắt 10mm, vừa rồi em có gửi anh cây 3mm có loại thân dài , thân đo 2.7mm thôi nên thọt sâu hơn.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

ok. để e kiếm thêm mấy con như vậy rồi có sẽ báo a(giờ còn có 1 con) đc thì cho đi cả thể

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu được cho anh xem hình 3 con dao em đang có phù hợp yêu cầu , và báo giá cụ thể.

---- phản hồi dao đang xài là, rất ok , bén hơn dao giá 150K loại tốt của china , ăn ngọt , êm . Tính ra lợi hơn nhiều vì , độ hao mòn máy giảm , tuổi thọ spindle tốt hơn ..... còn về số lượng sản phẩm chạy được bao nhiêu để khi nào anh loại ra rồi sẽ so sánh cụ thể, dao china đang xài là chạy hơn 100 sản phẩm đồng thau.


còn con 3 me 6mm, chuyên ăn nhôm nghe anh em đang xài phản hồi rất tốt ( con của anh mua chuyển nhượng lại cho romeo ) , anh không dùng nên không dám phán bừa.

----------


## hung1706

Con dao 6 ly 3 me em có chạy đc vài tua. Sơ bộ là ăn nhôm thì ngon, chất lượng tương đương mấy con hợp kim 4 me loại 165k của Cẩm Ký mà độ bền thì ngon hơn nhiều, đến h vẫn chưa mòn. 
Chạy finish pass 0.5 thì cho bề mặt bóng. chạy phá thô HSM là đúng bài luôn, ra phoi bay tá lả nhưng phải có tưới/xịt nguội nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Ăn nhôm thì mình cũng chạy thấy ổn. Nhưng muốn đánh giá thì phải chờ ít lâu vì cần mạch cắt đủ dài.
Cơ bản ok hơn con LV tool lần trước nhập (cắt cực ngọt nhưng gãy sảng quá, một mạch cắt nhôm 20mm tổng dài chừng 2-3m mà nó ngốn của em 2 con dao, đang chạy ngon lành thì kẹt-> gãy trong nháy mắt).

Thanks

----------


## HĐình Tâm

cảm ơn những nhận xét của các bác.....
hình 3 con dao của bác Nam đây:

----------


## HĐình Tâm

up ngày mới.....
hiện có các dao 1.2.4.6.10.12 2F dao 4-6-8 3F(chuyên nhôm) dao cầu R1.5-R2-R....

----------


## HĐình Tâm

còn ít đăng bán cho hết. ưu tiên lấy cả 150k/dao(kẹp dao)--------hộp dao 10 hạt R4=500k

----------


## HĐình Tâm

Mừng con gi cho đời giảm gi tất cả..... Đồng gi 100k/1 sp mua 10sp tnh tiền 9

----------


## Nam CNC

----liệt kê cập nhật hiện tại còn lại dao gì đi rồi anh em tính.

----Đã test con dao 3mm, 2me ,độ dài cắt 12 mm , đến thời điểm này đã cắt tương đương sản phẩm với con dao đang xài loại tốt china , mà vẫn còn ngọt hơn con dao mới mua loại tốt china , dự kiến số sản phẩm cắt được gấp đôi và bề mặt cắt cũng đẹp hơn nhiều vì me rất bén , độ hao mòn không đáng kể. Vật liệu carbide của OSG có khác...

----------


## HĐình Tâm

nhà chỉ còn 1dao 4; 1dao 6; 1dao 8 tất cả đều 3F(phay nhôm) (4-cán 6. 6-cán 6. 8-cán 8)
các dao khác đã có bác ở HN ôm hết từ đầu rồi ạ........ e bận quá giờ mới cập nhật đc

----------


## thuhanoi

> nhà chỉ còn 1dao 4; 1dao 6; 1dao 8 tất cả đều 3F(phay nhôm) (4-cán 6. 6-cán 6. 8-cán 8)


Cho mình lượm 3 con này đi

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Cho mình lượm 3 con này đi


bác liên lạc vào điện thoại cho e nhé

----------


## HĐình Tâm

up thêm là còn collet SK 16 vào KM 32 như ảnh trên nhé- đồng giá 100k/sp mừng lên chức bố

----------


## Khoa C3

Collet kẹp những size nào vậy bác?

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Collet kẹp những size nào vậy bác?


sk 6-8-10(2 cái)
KM 4-6-8-25

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## HĐình Tâm

Up....
về t dao 8 3 v 4,6,8 2F 8R0.5 2F ....

----------


## Nam CNC

về loại dao em cần chưa vậy chủ thớt ?

----------


## HĐình Tâm

chưa có a nhé

----------


## HĐình Tâm

giảm giá mấy con dao dịp tết:
lấy cả: 2150k(bao ship toàn quốc)

bộ 5 dao(4+6): 850k (bao ship toàn quốc)


bộ 7dao (8+10): 1450K (bao ship TQ)

----------


## ngocdong2001

Lấy hết ship nhanh vào nam được không bác?

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Lấy hết ship nhanh v*o nam được không bác?


E sẽ gửi nhanh qua viettel post. Nếu phí dưới 100k thì free. Hơn thì bác vui lòng cho e xin 100k. Chắc k tới 100k đâu

----------


## HĐình Tâm

Up: combo sale tết trên đã có chủ
sale bộ rao cầu: 2 dao R4 cán 8, R1.5 R2 cán 6 (tặng kèm e R3 mẻ chút như hình-cũng cán 6)
      Giá: 1050K ----kèm free ship nhanh viettel

----------


## HĐình Tâm

có 2 cái thước cặp cũ (qua sử dụng): bán 1 bớt 1 dùng: giá 950k bao ship TQ-Ưu tiên bán trao tay (để test cho kỹ-khỏi phải nhận hàng mà băn khoăn)
combo 7 dao như hình: giá 1100k- bao ship toàn quốc.
+ giá ra đi cho bác nào ôm cả bộ dao cầu trên vào 7 con dao này là: 2050k bao ship TQ

----------


## HĐình Tâm

sắp tới năm mới sẽ mở cái mới...reset mới

----------

